# MEILLEURES CITATIONS



## Sir (20 Octobre 2001)

Salut a tous 
Pouvez mettre vos meilleures citations d'auteur que vous aimez merci ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

"pour moi donc, j'aime la vie"
Montaigne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2001)

...Un pour tous et tous pour moi...


----------



## Bialès (21 Octobre 2001)

"la culture, c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale"

_anonyme._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

anéchou kaï apéchou (supporte et absitients-toi)

Devise des stoïcien


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2001)

"l'intéligence c'est comme un parachute quand on en a pas on s'écrase !"


----------



## baax (21 Octobre 2001)

"Ce n'est pas parce que tu enfiles toute ta main dans un poulet mort que tu deviendras marionnettiste".
Vieil adage mésopotamien, 2814 av J.CV.


----------



## Télémac (21 Octobre 2001)

Ca te va  comme ceci Sir ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Citations


Bon je t'en donne encore une série mais j'en ai tout plein d'autres   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Citations autres

@+

[20 octobre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## jfr (21 Octobre 2001)

et le meilleur (à mon avis):
celui-ci ...


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)

MErci mais les sites je les connais deja merci


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2001)

Proverbe belge  Gelluckiens "si te te trouves dans l'obscurité totale au milieu s'un hotel et que tu disposes d'une bougie et de pommes allumettes, tu n'est pas sorti de l'auberge"


----------



## Muludovski (21 Octobre 2001)

Les deux principales choses qui ont été inventées à Berkeley sont le LSD et UNIX. Il est impossible que ceci soit une coïncidence.

Jeremy S. Anderson.

[21 octobre 2001 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2001)

Autre sitation Gelluckiens "un myope qui lit sur les lèvres entend mieux lorsqu'il porte ses lunettes"


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Octobre 2001)

"La musique est un cri qui vient de l'intérieur"

Bernard Lavilliers, pétomane


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2001)

"mon grand rival c'est tintin"

de gaule


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2001)

c'est marrant, j'aurais mis 2 L, histoire de mieux le survoler


----------



## baax (21 Octobre 2001)

"Si tu te mouches dans tes doigts, tu éviteras bien des lessives à ta femme, mais ne viens pas caresser la tête de mes enfants".
Petit dicton populaire cher aux habitants du désert de Gobi.


----------



## dany (21 Octobre 2001)

Je suis marxiste, tendance groucho


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*c'est marrant, j'aurais mis 2 L, histoire de mieux le survoler    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas dans le pere noel est une ordure l'histoire des 2 l ? (comme sur un avions pauv c...)


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2001)

peut -être 
moi j'connais GLLOQ Monsieur de son état


----------



## Sir (21 Octobre 2001)




----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2001)

autre citation fort cêlebre "c'est qui qu'a pété ?"


----------



## ODYC (22 Octobre 2001)

Pour ceux qui vont chercher midi à 14h, la minute de vérité risque de se faire attendre longtemps. 

(Pierre DAC)


----------



## Tyler (22 Octobre 2001)

"Si tu n'arrives pas à régler un problème avec de l'argent, tu le régleras avec beaucoup d'argent !"

Réplique extraite du film "Chat Noir Chat Blanc" d'Emir Kusturika.

Toutes les hyper connu de notre ami Woody Allen.

"Celui qui se transforme en bête,se délivre de la douleur d'être un homme".

Conclusion faite par le Docteur Johnson,après une étude sur la G.I américains qui se droguaient durant la guerre du Vietnam.

Introduction du roman d'Hunter S.Thompson "Las Vegas Parano" et du film de Terry Guilliam du même nom.

....Je reviendrai pour en poster encore.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Expressions propres au Mac :
Enlever le système d'exploitation : désOSser son Mac !
Extension jamaïcaine : rasta sprocket !
...c'est nul !


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2001)

"que la farce soit avec toi"

citation valabre le 1 avril uniquement


----------



## dany (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*"que la farce soit avec toi"



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est ce que dit le charcutier à sa tomate préferée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2001)

Noël au scanner, Pâques au cimetière !
Noël en Espagne, Paco Rabanne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

la guerre est une chose bien trop importante pour a confier aux militaires


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Noël au scanner, Pâques au cimetière !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fans de Lelurons ?


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2001)

"Tour Eiffel, mais part à trois."  Henri Michaux (sous mescaline)


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Octobre 2001)

"Quand deux éléphant se battent, c'est l'herbe qui souffre le plus." Proverbe Akan (Afrique)

Cordialement


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2001)

Un chat a dit : "le paon faisait déjà la roue bien avant que l'homme ne l'invente"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'aime bien Gelluck)


----------



## dany (22 Octobre 2001)

Existe-t-il des signes extérieurs de connerie ?
Certes, oui. On peut reconnaître un con rien qu'à sa façon de s'habiller. La caractéristisque vestimentaire du con consiste en un besoin irrésistible de s'habiller comme tout le monde. Faites le test suivant : mettez dix personnes dans une pièce. Observez bien ces dix personnes, il y en a au moins une qui est habillée comme les autres : c'est un con. C'est scientifique. Quand quarante personnes s'habillent comme un con c'est l'ACADÉMIE FRANÇAISE. Quand mille personnes s'habillent comme un con, c'est l'ARMÉE FRANÇAISE
Pierre Desproges


----------



## baax (22 Octobre 2001)

"Après quinze nas j'ai appris à mes élèves à compter jusqu'à cinq, ce qui est difficile (quatre est plus facile) et ils ont compris au moins cela. Mais ce soir permettez moi de rester à deux. Evidemment, ce dont nous nous occupons ici est la question de l'entier, et la question des entiers n'est pas simple, comme, je le pense, beaucoup de personnes ici le savent."

Jacques Lacan 1970, p 190-191

de _Impostures intellectuelles_ de Sokal et Bricmont


----------



## touba (22 Octobre 2001)

"En Afrique, quand un vieillard meurt, c'est une bibliothèque qui brûle..."

Amadou hampaté Bâ


----------



## Napoléon (22 Octobre 2001)

"Un ministère de la condition féminine? Et pourquoi pas un sous-secrétariat d'état qu tricot!" De Gaulles

"C'est vrai qu'il faut améliorer la condition féminine : les plans de travail sont trop bas et les queues des casseroles mal isolées...." De Gaulles


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2001)

"Je ne parle pas aux cons, Môssieur...

...de peur de les rendre intelligents !..."


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2001)

"je ne leur reproche pas de ne pas être des génies, je leur reproche de ne même pas vouloir être des génies"
*Fernando Pessoa* dans sa correspondance avec Mario de Sa-Carneiro (quel nom quand même...)


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2001)

Nobody is perfect, i'me Nobody


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

Divers en vrac :

Caleçon qui gratte, morpions qui squattent !

Plus il y a de fous, moins il y a de riz !

Horizon pas net, reste à la buvette !


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Horizon pas net, reste à la buvette !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas une sitation de l'amiral ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2001)

Si Mac ! Rico et l'Amiral se sont fait tatouer cette expression sur leurs pupilles pour l'avoir toujours à l'oeil


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

mais sont -il toujour a la buvette ?


----------



## Tyler (25 Octobre 2001)

"Quand un pauvre et un riche perdent tout ce qu'ils possèdent,le pauvre ne peut que se réjouire : il a perdu moins que le riche."

Gelluck.

[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)

Gelluck --------&gt; LE CHAT ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)




----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Gelluck --------&gt; LE CHAT ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui c'est ça


----------



## touba (25 Octobre 2001)

neige en montagne, bicou en castagne...


----------



## Sir (25 Octobre 2001)

Ca veut dire quoi touba ???


----------



## kisco (25 Octobre 2001)

Ordinateur : moyen conçu pour accélérer et automatiser les erreurs.L'ordinateur a de la mémoire mais aucun souvenir.La réalité, c'est ce qui fait mal quand on éteint l'ordinateur.[ John Warsen ] Plus un ordinateur possède de RAM, plus vite il peut générer un message d'erreur.[ Dave Barry ]


La télé : faut pas être méchant avec ceux qui en fontm ça peut arriver à tout le monde d'avoir besoin de travail.
[ Coluche ]

J'aime les poèmes en vers. C'est ma couleur préférée.
[ Coluche ]

Vivement demain que tout soit comme hier.
[ Coluche ]


"Always do sober what you said you'd do drunk. That will teach you to keep your mouth shut." Ernest Hemingway"
To drink without thirst and to make love all the time, madame, it is these which distinguish us from the other beasts."
 Beaumarchais
"Only Irish Coffee provides in a single glass all four essential food groups : alcohol, caffeine, sugar and fat." 
Alex Levine"
Abstinence is a good thing if practiced in moderation." 
Anon
"You're not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on."
 Dean Martin
"Always remember that I have taken more out of alcohol than alcohol has taken out of me." 
Winston Churchill
"Abstainer : a weak person who yields to temptation of denying himself a pleasure." 
Ambrose Bierce"
Beer is proof that God loves us and want us to be happy."
Benjamin Franklin"
Give me a woman who loves beer and I will conquer the world."
Kaiser Wilhelm
"I drink to make other people interesting."
George Jean Nathan
"Beer makes you sick when you're well, Beer when you're sick makes you well."
By way of Wayne's Dad
"To alcohol ! The cause of - and solution to - all life's problems."
Homer J. Simpson"
And always remember the last words of my grandfather, who said : "A truck !"" 
Emo Phillips"
Time is never wasted when you are wasted all the time."

[25 octobre 2001 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*
"To alcohol ! The cause of - and solution to - all life's problems."
Homer J. Simpson"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


d'oohhhhhhh !


----------



## archeos (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golfine Simeone :
*Prévisions météo de demain :
France : 21°C, Belgique 18°C, Afghanistan 5000°C
Les cartes maintenant...[/URL]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2001)

"Qui pisse contre la tempête mouille ses chaussettes !"

"C'est au pied du mur que l'on voit mieux le mur !"


----------



## JediMac (25 Octobre 2001)

"C'est celui qui dit qui est"
"rapporteur à la maison mérite des coups de bâtons,
rapporteur à l'écurie mérite des coups de fusils"


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2001)

Les Anglais sont très forts sur la terminologie du "ware" en informatique (shareware, hardware,freeware, netware, etc...), 
Et les Belges, non peut-être ? Ils ont eux aussi à Bruxelles leurs programmes, et ils ne sont pas peu fiers d'en exposer la gamme avec l'accent Bruxellois bien sûr... 

Comment dit-on en bruxellois un serveur de réseau : Un Abreuvware 

Logiciel très compliqué : Assomware 
Procédure de sortie d'un logiciel : Aurevware 
Logiciel de nettoyage du disque dur : Baignware 
Réseau local d'une entreprise : Coulware 
Poubelle de Windows : Dépotware 
Logiciel filtrant les données inutiles : Egoutware 
Logiciel de compression des données : Entonware 
Logiciel de vote électronique : Isolware 
Logiciel de copie : Mirware 
Logiciel antivirus : Mouchware 
Logiciel de préparation de discours : Oratware 
Logiciel pour documents en attente : Purgatware 
Logiciel d'observation : Promontware 
Logiciel de démonstration : Promouvware 
Salle informatique pas climatisée : Rotisware 
Logiciel de merde : Suppositware 
Logiciel de classement : Tirware 
Réunion des directrices de l'informatique : Tupperware 
Logiciel de demande d'augmentation : Vatfervware


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2001)

Humour et informatique
Une petite courte
- A train station is where a train stops.
- A bus station is where a bus stops.
=&gt; On my PC, I have a workstation
---------------------------------------
Définitions informatiques
*    ALGORITHME = Mot arabe, francisé au Treizième siècle. Chaque fois qu'il est utilisé dans un devis à la place des mots "calculs" ou "processus", permet de gonfler le devis de 10%. 
*    ANALYSE = L'antichambre des erreurs de programmation. 
*    BAUD = Quand un informaticien fait le baud, c'est qu'il a réussi à éparpiller son matériel pour pouvoir jouer à le relier par ligne téléphonique. 
*    CLE EN MAIN = ... et facture dans l'autre. 
*    COMPATIBLE = Se dit de 2 systèmes aussi longtemps que tout espoir de les interconnecter n'est pas perdu. 
*    CONSEIL = Les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs, ils sont les payés. 
*    DONNEES = Information que le client apporte et dont l'informaticien se saisit moyennant finances. 
*    DUMP = Autopsie d'une cervelle 
*    EDITION = Moyen rapide de transformer un tonnage important de papier vierge en papier à archiver. 
*    ENTREES ET SORTIES = Si le logiciel est suffisamment élaboré, rien de ce qui est entré ne sort, et rien de ce qui sort n'était entré. 
*    ENVIRONNEMENT = Dans la vie courante, l'environnement c'est ce qui entoure l'homme. Dans le monde informatique, l'environnement ce sont les hommes qui entourent l'ordinateur et ses périphériques. 
*    FICHIER = Entité informatique qui oblige un utilisateur à travailler autrement qu'à sa guise. 
*    FIGE = Attitude du client lorsqu'il réalise le coût d'une application informatique. 
*    FLIP-FLOP = Contrairement aux apparences ce n'est pas une onomatopée de perplexité mais un dispositif de bascule. 
*    FORFAIT = Toujours une catastrophe: parfois pour le client, parfois pour le fournisseur, quelques fois pour les 2. 
*    GERANCE INFORMATIQUE = (Facility Management) Nom que prend l'ingérence dans les affaires du client, lorsque cette ingérence est portée à son degré ultime. 
*    HUMOUR = Gymnastique intellectuelle qu'un informaticien ne pratique jamais, car il entre en logique comme on entre en religion. 
*    INFORMATICIEN = Un forçat de la logique pure, mais un poète de sens pratique. Ce qui intéresse l'informaticien, ce n'est pas de réussir mais d'avoir raison. A partir de 45 ans, tout informaticien moyen et normal rêve d'élever des moutons. 
*    INFORMATICIEN (2) = Un artiste qui travaille sans filet: il prétend faire résoudre automatiquement par une machine un problème que lui-même ne connaît que par ouï-dire. 
*    INFORMATION = On ne lui demande ni d'avoir un sens, ni d'être exacte, mais simplement de tenir dans l'enregistrement prévu pour elle. 
*    INFORMATIQUE = Moyen de créer très vite des erreurs qui seront très longues à redresser. 
*    LANGAGE MACHINE = Langage intelligible par l'ordinateur qui n'est que la codification binaire du langage source, lequel est une traduction approximative de la solution suggérée par l'expression romancée des besoins de l'utilisateur. 
*    LECTURE OPTIQUE = Moyen d'écrire magnétiquement ce qu'un oeil n'a pas lu. 
*    LIMITE = locution "A la limite": Un point que l'informaticien ne rencontre jamais, mais qu'il évoque sans cesse. 
*    LISTING = La complainte de l'informaticien. 
*    MAINTENANCE = L'infirmerie du logiciel 
*    MICRO-FICHE = Moyen de restitution dans lequel le déficit d'un compte d'exploitation est imprimé si petit qu'on ne le voit plus. 
*    MISE A JOUR = La caractéristique la plus courante d'une mise à jour, c'est que loin d'être quotidienne, elle est généralement mensuelle. 
*    MODE CONVERSATIONNEL = Consiste à remplacer le bavardage des hommes par celui des machines. 
*    MODEM = Petite boîte qui transforme un grésillement téléphonique incompréhensible pour l'homme en codifications incompréhensibles pour l'ordinateur. 
*    ORDINATEUR = Un nouveau bouc émissaire. 
*    PERFORATIONS = L'avantage en informatique c'est que même sans être stérilisées, elles ne s'infectent pas. 
*    PLANNING = Mot anglais, utilisé fréquemment en français dans le sens de "plan de travail". Un planning se gère toujours par la méthode des écarts. L'enfer est pavé de bons plannings. 
*    PLANTER, SE PLANTER = L'informatique permet seule "de planter" ou de "se planter" sans se salir, elle marque ainsi sa supériorité sur l'agriculture. 
*    POINT DE REPRISE = Position à partir de laquelle un ordinateur retricote une application démaillée. 
*    PROGRAMMATION = Si elle comporte des erreurs,ce sont toujours, par principe, des erreurs d'analyse qui en sont la cause. 
*    RECYCLAGE =Terme péjoratif en ce sens qu'il s'applique aussi bien au redressement des anomalies qu'à la formation permanente des informaticiens. 
*    REDONDANCE = Cellulite intellectuelle. 
*    REGIE = Moyen de faire durer la facturation d'une prestation informatique. 
*    ROUTINE = Phase pendant laquelle l'unité centrale de l'ordinateur somnole et le pupitreur rêve. 
*    SAUVEGARDE = Procédure efficace aussi longtemps que l'on n'a pas besoin de l'utiliser. 
*    STATISTIQUE = Ensemble de chiffres faux rassemblés pour justifier un raisonnement juste. 
*    STATISTIQUE(2) = Ensemble de chiffres justes rassemblés pour justifier un raisonnement faux. 
*    STATISTIQUE(3) = Moyen de fournir des éléments d'indécision à une direction. 
*    TARIF = Ensemble évolutif de prix unitaires révisables et croissants. 
*    TELETRANSMISSION = Les transmissions étant toujours une source d'erreurs, la télétransmission est la meilleure méthode connue pour les multiplier. 
*    TERMINAL = Pour les utilisateurs, le début des embêtements. 
*    TRANSPOSITION = Travail de transformation de logiciel entrepris avec insouciance et terminé par une dépression nerveuse. 
*    ZONE DE DEBORDEMENT = Parking annexe pour les fichiers atteint d'obésité. 
---------------------------------
Nouveau dictionnaire informatique
Comme vous le savez déjà, les Anglophones sont très  forts en terminologie du "ware" en informatique (shareware, hardware,  freeware, software, netware, etc.). 
Comme tous ces termes sont en  anglais, quelqu'un de l'Office de la langue française a pensé les traduire en  français. Voici le résultat : 

Abreuvware : serveur de réseau  
Assomware : logiciel très difficile à comprendre 
Aurevware : procédure  de sortie d'un logiciel 
Baigneware : logiciel de nettoyage du disque rigide  
Boudware : logiciel dédié à la méditation 
Cherware : logiciel qui coûte  la peau des fesses 
Cibware : logiciel mal fait qui nous fait sacrer  lorsqu'on l'utilise 
Coulware : réseau local d'une entreprise 
Dépotware :  poubelle sous Windows 
Dispensware : centre support antivirus 
Dortware :  logiciel plate à dormir debout 
Égoutware : logiciel qui filtre les données  inutiles 
Embaumware : logiciel dédié à l'archivage de longue durée  
Entonware : logiciel de compression de données 
Footware : logiciel pied  
Funware : logiciel de plaisir excessif 
Gratware : application graphique  de lissage de contours 
Isolware : logiciel d'application électorale ou  pornographique 
Manware : logiciel raciste 
Mirware : logiciel de copie  
Mouchware : logiciel antivirus 
Oratware : application essence ciel  
Purgatware : logiciel d'enfer 
Promontware : logiciel d'observation  
Promouvware : logiciel de démonstration 
Rotisware : salle informatique  mal climatisée 
Suppositware : logiciel de merde 
Tirware : logiciel  spécialisé dans le rangement des dossiers 
Tupperware réunion de directrices  de plusieurs entreprises 
Vatferware : logiciel de contrôle d'accès  
Vasyware : logiciel de recherche
------------------------------------
Dictionnaire informatique (informatif) franco-anglais
A méditer ...
A ma gauche, les termes anglais, utilisés par tout le monde. A ma droite, les termes de l'Academie Francaise ou du Journal Officiel correspondant.
Firewall   Ecluse
Shareware   Partagiciel
Plugin   Plugiciel
Freeware   Graticiel
Hacker   Finaud
Browser   Brouteur, butineur
E-mail    Mel
CD-ROM   cederom
Chat    babillard
Chat mode   Babillardage
Swap    Permutation
Polling   Scrutation
Debugger   Epipineur
Encapsulation   Emmaillotage
Flame (to)    Attaquer au lance-flammes
HTML    Langage Hyper Descriptatif a Ferrets
patch (to)   Rustiner
Smiley    Souriard, Mimique, Emoticon, Rictus, Facies, Binette, Souriant
Thread   Enfilade
Virus    Fragment infectieux de code necessitant un programme hote (je l'invente pas !!!)
WWW   Hypertoile
WYSIWYG    VISualisation Imitant Virtuellement une Impression Graphique.
Ce qui nous donne par exemple :
J'ai lancé le brouteur de Rose qui a refusé de demarrer. Je pense qu'il est infecté par une Fragment infectieux de code nécessitant un programme hote. Avec l'épépineur je n'ai rien vu. Il faut dire qu'avec l'emmaillotage de axmth on ne peut pas savoir si le programme a été rustiné ou pas. J'ai essayé d'envoyer un mel au support mais il y a un probleme d'écluse. L'Hypertoile est inaccessible. J'en ai marre de ces graticiels, ils ne sont même pas multi-enfilade ! Je vais demander à un de mes finauds de me trouver un meilleur partagiciel ...
La France avance...
-----------------------------------
A quoi reconnaît-on un véritable informaticien ?
Les vrais informaticiens, et plus particulièrement les programmeurs, ne sont pas des gens sains d'esprit, cependant ils parviennent à se fondre dans le commun des mortels avec une grande habileté. Pour vous aider à repérer ces individus bizarres, voici une petite liste de signes distinctifs.
Si vous en trouvez, soyez gentil avec eux : ils sont inoffensifs, mais prévenez quand même la police, pour qu'il soit possible de les relacher dans leur milieu naturel.
Apparence physique
Ils ont la tête penchée : Les informaticiens sont constamment en train de réfléchir sur des problèmes totalement abstraits, auxquels personne, à part eux, ne s'intéresse,et dont de toute façon ils ne trouveront pas la solution.
Attention ! Ne pas confondre avec les gens malheureux ou voutés, de plus cela ne permet pas de reconnaître les informaticiens qui font de l'astronomie.
Ils ont les lunettes sales : L'abus des écrans abîme la vue, c'est bien connu. C'est pourquoi les informaticiens portent des lunettes, qu'ils laissent traîner partout et oublient de nettoyer. Certains informaticiens mutants portent des lentilles de contact, mais ce ne sont pas de vrais informaticiens.
Attention ! Ne pas confondre avec les personnes ayant des lunettes et ayant négligé de les nettoyer.
Ils ont le front dégarni : La quantité de travail cérébral réalisé par les informaticiens, ainsi que les crises pendant lesquelles ils s'arrachent les cheveux, font qu'ils n'ont généralement plus beaucoup de cheveux sur le front.
Attention ! Ne pas confondre avec les personnes chauves ou présentant une calvitie naissante.
Ils ont le menton mal rasé, ou la barbe mal taillée : Les informaticiens prétendent ne pas avoir le temps de se raser le matin. C'est vrai, puisqu'en général ils dorment le matin. Et le temps passé à se raser est du temps qui aurait pu être consacré à programmer.
Attention ! Ne pas confondre avec les gens mal réveillés ou qui n'ont pas pu se raser ce matin.

[25 octobre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## barbarella (26 Octobre 2001)

L'expérience est une lanterne qui n'éclaire que le chemin déjà parcouru.
CONFUCIUS


----------



## jfr (26 Octobre 2001)

_Quand le sage montre la lune, l'ignorant regarde le doigt_
Lao Tseu, je crois...


----------



## nexxen (26 Octobre 2001)

"Neige en novembre, Noel en Décembre."
Dr Time Vincent, philosophe contemporain.


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2001)

Un sage a dit un jour 
Si tu parler a tes chaussons c'est que t'es vraiement c..


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2001)

citation suisse "j'ai 5 secondes pour vous dire la barre ovomaltine c'est de la dynbrooouuuuuuuu !"







 (bon je sais c'est pas vraiement de bon gout en ce moment)


----------



## Amiral 29 (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*mais sont -il toujour a la buvette ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'Amiral l'a quittée ce jour.
La musique dans sa tête c'est le chant des oiseaux en  Creuse dans les profondeurs des forêts, tout en cherchant quelques champignons...non hallucinogènes!
foi de toubib je m'y connais!

Par ce post je tiens à remercier ouizard et thebig...Très convaincant: Il me dit que je ne vais pas pouvoir me passer des " frérots"...C comme au poker, je demande "à voir"!

Il est sur que si le ci-après aricosec me faisait une supplique...serais-je tenté de revenir après "que le fût du canon soit refroidi"!  Pour Fernand Raynaud çà demande "1 certain temps"

Kenavo et bonnes vacances à tout le forum

KENAVO


----------



## aricosec (26 Octobre 2001)

être sérieux,visiblement,c'est visiblement se prendre au serieux
c'est attacher beaucoup trop d'importance a soi même
a ses opinions a ses actes
c'est croire a son destin plus qu'au destin lui même
être léger,visiblement,c'est démasquer les vaniteux
c'est inquieter les hyppocrites,confondre les méchants
c'est opposer la grâce a la mauvaise humeur,et c'est vivre en outre

_..SACHA GUITRY.._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

* c'est pas l'homme qui prend la mer c'est la mer qui prend l'homme*

Renaud séchan


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2001)

Macinside le cout de la dynamite c'est limite quand même mais bon ....


----------



## touba (26 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Macinside le cout de la dynamite c'est limite quand même mais bon ....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce que j'aime bien dans cette phrase c'est le "mais bon"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









c'est un peu limite le coup de la dynamite... mais bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non ? pas vous ?
ah bon...
bah quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2001)

Moi par contre, je ne trouve pas que SirMacGregor soit con...mais bon !


----------



## mtra (26 Octobre 2001)

Un bon prestataire est un prestataire reposé
29.12.2000

Ca se remplit comme un feu de paille
10.01.2001

T'as des trucs sous le manche
10.01.2001

Pour programmer, n'utilisez pas le canon à couper le beurre
18.01.2001

Tu me soulèves d'un poids
13.03.2001

Rebooter c'est partir du bon pied
26.03.2001

Je suis un peu la majorité neutre
17.07.2001

Une façon ludique de s'amuser
24.10.2001

Il vaut mieux faire des sobres requêtes que des sous requêtes
26.10.2001

ca vient de moi apres un pot.. mes collegues en ont fait un livre...


----------



## archeos (26 Octobre 2001)

Attention, citation à double détente : _L'expérience est un peigne que la vie vous offre quand vous n'avez plus de cheveux;_ par contre j'ai oublié de qui c'était.
Thebig, ça t'inspire quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*
Thebig, ça t'inspire quoi ? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Ben, uniquement que je dois passer chez le coiffeur ce soir...désolé Archeos


----------



## archeos (27 Octobre 2001)

Oh c'est juste que je parlais d'expérience, j'avais peur que tu le prennes mal


----------



## jfr (27 Octobre 2001)

tiens, ma préférée:
_ Le pardon est à la grandeur d'âme ce que la carpette en raphia des Cévennes est au tapis persan. _
Pierre Dac (un maître en la matière...)


----------



## Api (27 Octobre 2001)

"La logique classique, algèbre de Boole y compris, qui a accouché de la théorie de l'information, a été dès le début entravée par une absence d'élasticité combinatoire."

Stanislas Lem


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2001)




----------



## touba (27 Octobre 2001)

tiens Api ! t'es encore là toi ? pfff...


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2001)

Eh be t'as quoi contre api?


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2001)

ne le nous faite pas partir on en a encore besoins


----------



## Muludovski (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*"La logique classique, algèbre de Boole y compris, qui a accouché de la théorie de l'information, a été dès le début entravée par une absence d'élasticité combinatoire."

Stanislas Lem*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je me delecte!


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Octobre 2001)

"Bien dégagé au dessus des oreilles s'il vous plaît."

Pascal Obispo chez le coiffeur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2001)

"Noël au balcon, enrhumé comme un con."

A. Nonyme


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2001)

Celui qui se couche avec le derrière qui pique, se réveillera avec le doigt qui pue!

-annonyme

Si demain, gamin après ta victoire de cette nuit, te contemplant nu dans ton miroir, tu te découvrais une seconde paire de testicules, que ton coeur ne se gonfle pas d'orgueil, O mon fils,c'est que tu es en train de te faire enculer !







tiré de la fée Carabine de Daniel Pennac


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2001)

Ouais on se demande qui est l'anonyme .....


----------



## JediMac (28 Octobre 2001)

En l'honneur de la vieille garde de MacG dont un est récemment passé membre d'élite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Le vieillissement est d'autant plus actif que l'on est jeune_. E. Rostand

Je l'ai entendu ce matin.


----------



## Sir (28 Octobre 2001)

OUAIS


----------



## jfr (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Atchoum&gt;:
*"Noël au balcon, enrhumé comme un con."

A. Nonyme*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'adore celle-là!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sinon, on dit aussi "_Neige en novembre, Noël en décembre_ " par chez moi...


----------



## Sir (28 Octobre 2001)

moi je preferes 
Si tu parles a tes chaussons c'est que tes vraiement con


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2001)

Je souhaiterais mourir jeune, le plus tard possible, assassiné par un mari jaloux...


----------



## Sir (28 Octobre 2001)

Morbide cela 
Amities the big


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2001)

Maman disait:  La vie est comme une boîte de chocolats, on ne sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber

-Forrest Gump


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2001)

toujour dans forest gump "j'ai investi dans une coopérative de fruit"     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour ceux qui non pas comprit regardé la : http://perso.club-internet.fr/cgrebert/monmac/03/ForrestGump.mov 

attention ça fait 2,2 mo, mais que c'est bon    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[27 octobre 2001 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacBacon:
*Ouais on se demande qui est l'anonyme .....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les modérateurs ne vont pas se le demander longtemps... 








'+


----------



## Cricri (29 Octobre 2001)

_prenez un cercle, caressez-le, il deviendra vicieux..._ Ionesco

ET AUSSI

_la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !_ Macinside


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2001)

c'est pas une sitation c'est un slogan !


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2001)

_On n'est pas allé dans la lune en l'admirant. Sinon, il y a des millénaires qu'on y serait déjà." Henri Michaux_


----------



## Gedeon (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Salut a tous 
Pouvez mettre vos meilleures citations d'auteur que vous aimez merci ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Quelle est la différence entre la cigogne?.....
Elle a les deux pattes aussi longues, surtout la gauche.
(Pierre DAC)


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Sir (29 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Octobre 2001)

Ma préferé pour l'instant, de Gandhi, le seul homme qui avait tout compris:
"Oeil pour Oeil ne finira qu'à rendre le monde aveugle"

Ne trouvez vous pas que ca comvient parfaitement en ces temps sombres??

PS: désolé pour les puristes, je ne suis pas sûr à 100 pour cent que cela soit la phrase exacte. Mais de toute façon, comme c'est une traduction, ca doit pas être trop grave, et puis on comprend comme même...


----------



## Sir (29 Octobre 2001)




----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*"Qui pisse contre la tempête mouille ses chaussettes !"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très exactement: "A pisser contre le vent on mouille son pantalon!!"

A ben oui, faut être précis!!


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2001)

"et on se pisse dessus si quelqu'un vous klaxonne"


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*"et on se pisse dessus si quelqu'un vous klaxonne"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Octobre 2001)

Woody Allen est assez fort dans son genre:
"L'avantage d'être intelligent, c'est qu'on peut toujours faire l'imbécile, alors que l'inverse est totalement impossible!!"


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Octobre 2001)

Un peu d'amour parfois aussi!!?? Ca fait du bien:
"La distance est à l'amour ce que le vent est au feu.
Il éteind les petits et attise les grands..."

Je ne sais plus de qui s'est... Si quelqu'un sait, ca m'interresse...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Octobre 2001)

"sans l'espoir d'apprendre 
à leur apprendre 
à ne pas compter les heures 
qui s'enroulent et qui meurent 
que leur dire? 
*qu'ils viennent sur terre juste pour y répandre 
un peu d'amour 
et quelques cendres."*"

Les innocents; un homme extraordinaire

Voilà, c'est tout pour aujourd'hui.
Tschüß


----------

